# jungangler belehren?



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

Hi hier bei uns gibt ein paar Regenrückhaltebecken, welche nicht von Vereinen bewirtsachftet werden. Offiziell sind es Abwasser anlagen., inoffizielle wird aber ein angeln geduldet wenn der Angel Platz sauber und ein gültiger Fischereischein vorhanden ist. Bei Kindern wird eher ein Auge Zugedrückt, wenn alles im Rahmen bleibt. So habe ich auch angefangen zu angeln und bin dort ab und an noch zum Köfi fangen. Ich zeig den jung auch gern mal ein paar Kniffe, aktives Posenangel mit Wurm auf barsch,....
Nur sind in letzten Wochen immer 2 Jungs dort am hechtangel, in der schonzeit, ohne stahlvorfach, landehilfe, oder hakenlöseequiment und komplett ohne anglerisches wissen.
Ich Habs nun schon 4 mal erklärt, immer ruhig!! Aber die scheren sich nen Dreck darum. wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Polizei rufen will ich nicht.

MFG Wizard


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

tja .... wenn so resistent kannst du es auch sicher noch 12 weitere male erklären |kopfkrat
was anderes als Polizei fällt mir auch nicht ein.
Wegen so welchen wird dann irgendwann das Angeln dort nicht mehr geduldet


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Warum nicht? Hört sich doch so an als hätten sie es verdient?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Was solls?

Wen störts?

Wenns eh nur geduldet ist  an den Gewässern, wird ja schon von allen gegen die Regeln verstossen die dort "geduldet" angeln.
Warum ist dann Schonzeit wichtig, wenn da eh anglerische Anarchie herrscht??

Warum lasst ihr die Jungs nicht einfach?

Wenn die eh kein anglerisches Wissen haben, werden sie auch nicht viel fangen/anrichten können.....

Mir sind fischwildernde Jugendliche viel lieber, als wenn die den Tierschützern zulaufen wegen deren Propaganda..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Erstmal krieg ich Pickel bei dem Wort "belehren".

Erklären ist das bessere Wort.

Zur Sache:

Ein Regenrückhaltebecken. Kein Pächter, keine Bewirtschaftung. Fällt nicht unters Fischereigesetz, also auch keine Schonzeit, keine Vorschriften.

Ich finde es prima, wenn Kinder selber Erfahrungen sammeln, ohne zuvor durch die unsinnige Sportfischerprüfung vorbelastet zu sein. 
Die Deutsche Gesetzes- und Reglementierungswut erfahren die noch früh genug. 

Spätestens dann, wenn Du ihnen die Polizei auf den Hals hetzt, was u.U. ein Ende der Duldung fischereilicher Aktivitäten zur Folge hat. 

Lass die Jungs einfach ihre Erfahrungen selber machen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Leben und leben lassen.
Soll sich jeder um seinen Mist kümmern und nicht andere belehren wollen.
Freies Land, freie Meinung.
Solange niemand geschädigt wird soll jeder sein Ding machen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

@ Thomas
Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich selbst dort meine ersten anglerischen schritte gemacht habe und sicher auch aus Fehlern gelernt habe.
Nur kann ich sowas nicht verstehen. wenn sie nicht besser wussten ok, Habs ihnen gesagt und drauf hingewiesen was sie falsch machen. Und sogar gezeigt wie sie dort gut auf karpfen und karauschen fischen konnen.
Ich glaube zwar nicht wirklich das sie einen hecht fangen, aber wenn dann werden sie ihn wahrscheinlich verlieren, samt Köder.
Was dann nicht mehr ganz so toll ist. Und nur weil das angeln dort nur gedudet wird, zu nem rechts freien Raum zu erklären ist sicher der falsche weg.
Und angler dann sicher bald nicht mehr geduldet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Ja und?
Dann reisst halt ein Hecht mal ab....
Ist mir lieber, wenn die das Angeln da probieren, als wenn das nachher Tierschützer werden.....

Und es ist nunmal nur geduldet, also nicht rechtfrei, sondern schlicht rechtswidrig.....

Angler werden wohl aber da nur dann nicht mehr geduldet, wenn "Besserangler" meinen, ein Fass aufmachen zu müssen - sonst kriegt das doch eh keiner mit...

Würden die Vereine den Jungen einfache Möglichkeiten geben. sich da auszuprobieren (statt gleich mit "Belehrung", Prüfung, Schein etc.), hätten die auch weniger Nachwuchsprobleme....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich selbst dort meine ersten anglerischen schritte gemacht habe und sicher auch aus Fehlern gelernt habe.
> 
> Na, dann lernen die beiden eben auch. Na und ?
> ...



Das Angeln dort ist kein rechtsfreier Raum. Es unterliegt zumindest dem Tierschutzgesetz. Und dann ist noch die Frage, ob die beiden überhaupt schon strafmündig sind. Der beste Weg, die Duldung dort aufzuheben, ist - wie schon gesagt - die Polizei einzuschalten.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber bei Deinen Zeilen beschleicht mich ein wenig Blockwartgeschmäckle.

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

PS:
Schenk denen einfach ein Stahlvorfach, damit erreichst Du wahrscheinlich am meisten.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

PPS:
Und ich würde denen noch raten, sie  sollen immer aufpassen und sich etwas verstecken, bevor sie erwischt werden....


----------



## H.Senge (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Ich hab auch mit 11 meinen ersten hecht alleine auf lebenden köderfisch gefangen. Ohne Stahl. Ich hab als Kind auch regenwürmer zerstampft. freunde von mir haben frösche aufgeblasen. Das fand ich schon damals eklig aber hat mich nicht gestört.



Das sind alles Prozesse, welche zum leben dazugehören. Ich bin froh, dass es so war. Für den Hecht hab ich in der ganzen Nachbarschaft zuspruch bekommen. Trotz des Köders.   



Lg
Heino


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Würden die Vereine den Jungen einfache Möglichkeiten geben. sich da auszuprobieren (statt gleich mit "Belehrung", Prüfung, Schein etc.), hätten die auch weniger Nachwuchsprobleme....


 

Für Jugendliche gibt's doch die Möglichkeit des Ausprobierens. Nennt sich Jugendfischereischein und kostet nicht die Welt. Da können die Kleinen 6 Jahre rumtesten ohne Prüfung. 

Die Vereins-Beiträge für Jugendliche sind auch nicht so hoch. 

Sie dürfen halt nicht alleine los, aber ich würde meinen Sohn mit 11 1/2 Jahren sowieso nicht alleine ans Wasser lassen.

Schade das es sowas ähnliches nicht auch für Erwachsene gibt, eine Art Schnupperschein, in der man mit Begleitung ganz legal angeln darf.


----------



## H.Senge (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Warum lässt du deinen 11jährigen sohn nicht alleine ans wasser?


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Polizei rufen will und werd ich nicht, keine sorge.
Ich will den Jungs ja auch nichts. Naja egal, evtl reg ich doch zu sehr drüber auf.


----------



## H.Senge (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Naja die Frage ist, was dich aufregt? Das eventuell ein Hecht verendet?

Kinder sind halt manchmal grausam. Aber das ist auch gut so und gehört zum Lernprozess. Vielleicht sagen die dann in 10 Jahren wenn sie vernünftigere Angler sind auch, dass das Mist war damals. Aber das is besser als wenn sie daran zurückdenken und sagen: " weißt du noch damals als dieser Verrückte die Polizei rief weil wir nen Hecht gefangen haben?"


----------



## H.Senge (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

"Fangen wollten" sorry  


Du sagst selbst dass du es für unwahrscheinlich hälst dass sie erfolg haben. Also löst sich das Probem wahrscheinlich eh von selbst


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Eigentlich  wohl eher wegen der beratungsresistens, das mal ein Fisch abreist ist vorallem bei Anfängern kaum zu vermeiden. Kann passieren.


----------



## Fin (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Ich behaupte einfach mal das der überwiegende Teil der hier angemeldeten Angler die eigenen Jugendsünden entweder vergessen hat oder absichtlich verdrängt 

Bastel denen doch einfach mal eine vernüftige Hechtmontage. Musst denen natürlich sagen das so kein Fisch verloren geht und sie den riiiesen Hecht so *garantiert* an Land bekommen werden #6


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Ich war wohl etwas enttäuscht, da ich Mühe gegeben hatte ihnen die montagen zu erklären und sie mir gesagt hatten das sie bis zum 1 Mai noch die Füße in sachen Hecht still halten.

Wie gesagt hab mich wohl vorhin etwas hinein gesteigert.


----------



## magi (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Nicht erklären, zeigen.
Nicht sagen "Das braucht ihr", mal was schenken, leihen oder wie auch immer. Und bevor man den alten Kescher wegschmeißt..


----------



## Locke' (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Einige Leute übertreiben es halt immer, sollen die Kids doch ihren spass haben.
und selbst wenn ein Hecht abreisst machen die dass doch nicht mit absicht, sie wollen ja am ende doch ein fisch rausziehen.
Die Freiheit fählt mir hir ein bischen, wird man doch schnell als Wilderer abgestempelt #:

Locke


----------



## Wizard2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



magi schrieb:


> Nicht erklären, zeigen.
> Nicht sagen "Das braucht ihr", mal was schenken, leihen oder wie auch immer. Und bevor man den alten Kescher wegschmeißt..



Ich Hans den Jungs gezeigt und erklärt. Posen, Haken, Blei,... Hab ich auch gegeben. halt kein stahlvorfach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> Ich war wohl etwas enttäuscht, da ich Mühe gegeben hatte ihnen die montagen zu erklären und sie mir gesagt hatten das sie bis zum 1 Mai noch die Füße in sachen Hecht still halten.
> 
> Wie gesagt hab mich wohl vorhin etwas hinein gesteigert.



Jetzt biste mir wieder sympathischer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> Polizei rufen will und werd ich nicht, keine sorge.
> Ich will den Jungs ja auch nichts. Naja egal, evtl reg ich doch zu sehr drüber auf.


Die werden ihr Lehrgeld schon noch bez. beim ersten mal schon wenn sie mit den kleinen 700 zähnchen in kontakt kommen.


----------



## antonio (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Für Jugendliche gibt's doch die Möglichkeit des Ausprobierens. Nennt sich Jugendfischereischein und kostet nicht die Welt. Da können die Kleinen 6 Jahre rumtesten ohne Prüfung.
> 
> der jugendschein nicht aber die erlaubnisscheine.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (25. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*

Stimmt, den Erlaubnisschein habe ich leider vergessen, aber als Vereinsmitglied darf man ja normalerweise an die Vereinsgewässer.. 
Da könnten die Fischereirechtinhaber für Jugendliche mal Sonderpreise machen. Das gibt's nur vereinzelt.

Den Touristenschein gibt's in Hessen leider nicht.


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2014)

*AW: jungangler belehren?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die werden ihr Lehrgeld schon noch bez. beim ersten mal schon wenn sie mit den kleinen 700 zähnchen in kontakt kommen.



:q du kannst dich aber noch gut daran erinnern :q

gings nicht den meisten von uns so


----------

